# My babies...hope this works!



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

These are my two tiels. Vincent is the tortured artist, Theo the adorable protege.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

how old are they?? they are adorable for sure and seem to be either babies or 2 females depending on age


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*my babies*

I think they are 6-8mo old. I think the Grey could be older but supposedly they came from the same clutch. The little yellow one is as sweet as can be.
The grey, is scared and a bit unfriendly...Originally I was told he Grey was a boy, then a girl...and the opposite with the little one.

I finally decided I would name them as boys and will have them sexed when we go to the vet. Such gender confusion!

They are sweet. Thanks for checking out my pics.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would say at 6-8 months and older they are likely girls...but good idea checking for sure...there are of course cases where the obvious is wrong!! the reason is boys lose their pearls and a male grey gets a yellow face and loses the tail stripes...yvw for me looking at the pics!!! i love seeing other ppl's tiels...yours are gorgeous


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would guess they were both girls as well. At that age (if they were male) the pearl would likely have begun to lose her pearls and the gray would be well on its way to a yellow face. I have some 3 month olds whos faces are starting to change.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*wow two girls?*

Their personalities are soooooooo different!
Thanks for checking out my babies. Girls or not I think the names stand.
I can't keep changing...

They'll just be little feminists!

This board is wonderful.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*question*

someone wolf whistled the other morning.........wouldn't that be a boy??


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

PickleBird said:


> Their personalities are soooooooo different!
> Thanks for checking out my babies. Girls or not I think the names stand.
> I can't keep changing...
> 
> ...


They are beautiful! I agree about the names, can't keepp changing. Our whiteface is a boy Maggie:blush: and so is our amazon. Previous owners were mistaken about the sex and I am a firm believer that once named forever named!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*more pics--Vincent and Theo*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Whistling is more commonly a male trait but it's not exclusive. Any other sounds? A sing song kind of riff?


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*no singing yet*

No chatter except when he wants his neck rubbed, or my attention.
He does seem to like music and bobs his head to the beat, so cute.
Theo loves his nose rubbed and kisses on the forehead. He is very affectionate, and playful. Sometimes I think he's a dog


----------

